# Pocket scope



## cfh0636 (Jul 14, 2008)

I was told that I could get a 60x100 pocket scope from radioshack for around 12 dollars. I looked on their website and all I found was this: http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...&sr=1&origkw=scope&kw=scope&parentPage=search
is that it?


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 14, 2008)

That one will do the trick...   Be careful though, one look through that and you may have a new addiction.


----------



## cfh0636 (Jul 14, 2008)

Haha well at least its an enjoyable one.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2008)

From blur comes astonishing stunning awe breathtakingly beauty, are you sure your ready for it?

Once seen, sight is opened and love of a plant is cemented.

Be warned!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 14, 2008)

thats the same one i have. it works good.


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 14, 2008)

yeah thats the one....check out the thread i started in general indoor growing labeled "if you need a microscope for trics check this out"


----------



## cfh0636 (Jul 14, 2008)

I went out bought one


----------



## zipflip (Jul 15, 2008)

i just went got the same exact one for 12.09 at radioshack  i havent been out to my ladies to use it there but i tried it on some buds i got the other day just some brick tho but even that was like seein a whole new world within a world.   only prob im wonderin bout is can i just hold the thing to the leaves and buds on my p;ants or do i have to break a bud off and hold it on a table of some sort cuz i know even my slightest twitch when lookin at some bag bud i  wouldnt be able to get a good look or do u just need a steady hand when in the field?  if thats the case i might be skrewd lol im a shakey guy  lol.  let me know if u used it on ur plants yet if so how'd u do it to get best viewin results.  thanks
PS.  how far along are ur little ones


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Zip 

LOTS of people snip a small section of leaf off to have a look 

But try the holding it against the leaf first to see if you can do it, its a wonderful new world to look at isnt it!


----------



## zipflip (Jul 15, 2008)

ya got that right it is!!! and i only saw a bricked bud under it so far i can't wait to see that real inner beauty of a full fresh cut top bud especially.  u got any realy magnified pictures of any fresh buds ? anyone?   i'd love to see some if any have em


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2008)

Just a sample.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 15, 2008)

how'd u take taht? did u hold ya camera to ya pocket scope lens or do u have a high power magnified cam lens


----------

